# For new people to the forum



## mike

Firstly welcome to the forum. Our goal is to create a community for anyone interested in Australia. We welcome any questions about travel in Australia or for those thinking to migrate to Australia.

We have *zero-tolerance for spam*. We have filters set up to automatically moderate posts that contain links to other websites and certain keywords. Once you become a regular contributor, this is lifted. Obvious spam will be automatically deleted and the account permanently banned.

People whose first post is simply a link to xyz website and don't offer any valuable information, will have theirs posts deleted and account banned.

You are free to add a link to your website in your signature, but posts with signature links that contain no helpful information may be deleted. I want to keep the forum clean of useless, self promoting posts and links.

If you have any ideas to improve the site, please post them in the feedback section.


----------



## percmpnl

Hello! I'm planing a trip to Australia next summer and where I intend to find a quiet place to write, have fun and make new friends. I was looking at maps and reviewing articles! My trip will be for two months during this time I'll be exploring everything at you out-back and meeting with Book Agents and 
Brick-n-mortar Book Store owners. I can't wait! I visited Sidney
in the sixties in the Military R & R much fun I may add!
Anyway see you then! ay! Anyhow I'm stopin'-bye for this first time and will read as much as I can! Thank You for having me. Perry Campanella


----------

